# no water at all going through head shower!



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

hi all

My trusty old Evolution is not happy. Water is coming out from everywhere EXCEPT through the shower head. Not sure why this is - not sure whether it's a seal/gasket issue, as when I've had a dodgy seal befor, water has come through the coffee basket as well as around the edges. Now it just comes out around the edges.

This may have to do with the machine having been transported on its side - it has spent much of its recent life in the boot of my car, sometimes but not always upright.

I fear this may be the end of the road this time?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you stripped and cleaned the shower plate/dispersion block?


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you mean there is no water running through the handle when it is locked into the machine but it is running over the edges? As that could mean it is actually an issue with the grind of coffee not the machine.

if the machine is not running water when the handle is not locked in it could also be a pump problem or that the group head is blocked.

Have you tried taking the shower plate off and dispersion block?


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, water runs over the edges but not at all through the shower head.

No issue with grind of coffee, I don't think. It's the same as it has always been.

I haven't taken the shower plate off yet, but why would this suddenly become an issue (it worked fine a week ago)? And when I've had this problem before, water always came through the shower head as well as round the edges.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffee gets stuck behind the shower plate, blocks the holes and causes the issues you are describing.

Strip the shower plate and block and clean, making sure you poke something in the two holes on the block, put back together and try?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it possible that its recent journeys have loosened a load of scale which is now sitting on the other side of the shower plate?


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Could well be, thanks. I did notice that when the first lot of water came through, there was quite a bit of limescale that came out.

Will take out shower head, anyway. Not much point if I haven't got the descaler here, though - better to wait till I have it on hand, I guess? The block is the bit behind the head that also comes out easily, right?


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

OK... I got the shower head plate off and cleaned it with descaler, but no difference. I couldn't get the shower head off at all - seems to be completely gunked in and I couldn't shift it with the Allen keys. And the decaler water still only leaked around the edges, with none coming through the shower head.

Any suggestions? I'm at a loss now.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

you need to get them two allen bolts undone and get the plate out....


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep. But there's no way I can do it!


----------



## ACRO (Jan 11, 2016)

I had some issues on my 20 yo machine, I managed to get one of the allen bolts out but the other was completely rounded! I ended up drilling it out


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

OK. After liberal attacks with WD40 and pumping hot water through the machine, I managed to get the two screws out, but I still can't see how to get the shower block out - is there any way to do this? I seem to recall doing it before, but can#'t rely on my memory for such things.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29000-Ten-year-old-Classic!/page2&highlight=dispersion+plate+removal


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! Mine is a similar situation, I think - very strange that this is so tough this time, when this was done and the seal changed not so long ago, after many years of not being changed!


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

suiko said:


> Thanks! Mine is a similar situation, I think - very strange that this is so tough this time, when this was done and the seal changed not so long ago, after many years of not being changed!


Had a look at the other thread, and tried the screw idea, as well as trying to get the seal out. I'm afraid I'm beaten, and the poor old thing is heading for the tip :-(


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

No! Don't bin it! If you have given up, it still has value as spares, or I'm happy to try having a go. Where are you based?


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> No! Don't bin it! If you have given up, it still has value as spares, or I'm happy to try having a go. Where are you based?


Oxford!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah, sorry that's a little too far for me. I'm central London. You can always consider putting it on eBay and Gumtree to get your replacement budget kickstarted.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

suiko said:


> Oxford!


I'm in Swindon - and if you can find a way to get it to me then I'll have a good go at it for you FOC.... I'm with timmy - it'll be fixable or good for spares!


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

MrShades said:


> I'm in Swindon - and if you can find a way to get it to me then I'll have a good go at it for you FOC.... I'm with timmy - it'll be fixable or good for spares!


OK, thanks! Not sure when I can make it to Swindon, though.


----------

